# dbol powder to liquid



## wideback (Apr 13, 2013)

I tried to brew a batch o f dbol using tbe following   recipe
1gr powder
19mls of 151 everclear
Supposed to yield [email protected] 50 mgs/ml.  It didnt hold, added   5 more   mls  everclear  to bring it  down  to 40gr/ ml , still  not holding  quite  right.  I have a recipe using / 8.5mls peg 300 /10.5 /151grain  to 1gr dbol powder.  Any input would be greatly appreciated.  I can make  inj. Blindfolded, makin   liquid for a buddy. Thmx


----------



## striffe (Apr 13, 2013)

I agree, inject is a piece of cake. Very few of the oral recipes listed on the web will "hold". Its much easier to make an oral suspension. Add glycerin if you want to help it suspend longer. You mentioned in another thread that using 100% peg 300 might work. I think that might actually work, but thats kind of an expensive way to make it, and it would taste horrible.
Let us know what you come up with


----------



## basskiller (Apr 13, 2013)

using just everclear or even my 75/25 of glycerine/everclear will not hold the way your thinking.. Those are meant to shake before each use. It always falls out of suspension


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2013)

I stuck 25ml 180 proof to 2.5g and it disolved completly within about 5-10mins this wud have made 25ml at 100mg/ml but I wanted to add glyercine to get it to 50mg/ml as my purpose was to make oral suspension, but wen I seen it was disolving in the 180proof I just left it to see how far it went which ended up 100% clear.

Soon as the glyercine hit it it clouded which is fine as I wanted suspension. 

End result has the od lumpy particles but nothing to b1tch about, prob make 30mg/ml next time for all my suspension orals.

Liquid solution in pere alcohol or alcohol+peg apparently taste like sh1t and not werth it purely for the taste,

I squirt my oral suspension in to fresh citric juice (orange, grapefruits etc) or coke at 100ml and tastes fine.

Next time I'll probably use 1:4 or 1:3 alcohol/glyercine??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2013)

Liquid is much more accurate than capping and far cheaper than geting equipt for tablets.


----------



## FamBam209 (Jun 21, 2013)

Did same shit this mornin... Everclear into powder solution n almst instantly solution went clear then add the veg glycerin n distilld to thin it a lil and boom clear liquid lookn like a snow globe and shit is stuck all over the sides of bottle


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2013)

I used 180proof and got 100mg/ml to disolve after 5mins of stiring. 

But I wanted 50mg/ml suspension so added the glyercine.

Sounds like the 151proof is too low, you want 180-190proof no less.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2013)

I make all my oral suspensions 50/50 180/glyercine so far iv made.

50mg dbol,
50mg win,
30mg cialis,
30mg nolv, (dissolves completely, clear)
30mg clomid, (dissolves completely, clear),
30mg aromasin.


----------



## FamBam209 (Jun 21, 2013)

When u added the glycerine it didnt turn into a snowglobe n stick to the bottle?? Hmm. Wtf then. Thats weird more on my end.. Whn i added the booze it went clear and i was like fuk ya then the glycerin and yup that did it


----------



## Nattydread (Jun 21, 2013)

Damn! You fellas make it sound so simple. Maybe one of these days I'll grow the balls to brew my own. Only thing I've ever made was tren with one of them kits for dummies.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2013)

FamBam209 said:


> When u added the glycerine it didnt turn into a snowglobe n stick to the bottle?? Hmm. Wtf then. Thats weird more on my end.. Whn i added the booze it went clear and i was like fuk ya then the glycerin and yup that did it




No mine didn't, mine disolved in the alcohol clear then added the glycercine and it crashed, turned milky after a while, next time don't let it disolve because its going to crash with the glyercine anyway.

Just add the alcohol then stir then straight in with the glyercine. It will settle at the bottom after a while that's why you need to shake it pre every use.


----------



## paak (Jun 22, 2013)

1 gram powder 
8.5ml PEG 400
10.5 ever clear
This has worked for me.


----------



## Simpllyhuge (Jun 22, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Liquid is much more accurate than capping and far cheaper than geting equipt for tablets.



are you gentle man reffering to injectable liquids or just using liquid form for easy measuring?  In the past I used to put in olive oil and shake before each use, but not sure how accurate it was. 

I was hoping to brew some Var and Tbol. is injectable not work it, considering I dont mind slin pins? thanks


----------



## VanillaMandingo (Jun 22, 2013)

I have dbol powder in a shaker with nothing but water. It separates quickly. I shake it each time before use.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2013)

Simpllyhuge said:


> are you gentle man reffering to injectable liquids or just using liquid form for easy measuring?  In the past I used to put in olive oil and shake before each use, but not sure how accurate it was.
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping to brew some Var and Tbol. is injectable not work it, considering I dont mind slin pins? thanks




Both, as long as the raw is evenly distributed it will give a good acurate doseage, olive oil? I thoughrt that would have gone clumpy??


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2013)

Nattydread said:


> Damn! You fellas make it sound so simple. Maybe one of these days I'll grow the balls to brew my own. Only thing I've ever made was tren with one of them kits for dummies.




Oral Liquid suspension is that simple dude, 

2.5g raw, 
25ml 180-190proof alcohol
25ml glyercine 

Mix, bottle it, shake and use, simple


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 22, 2013)

Nattydread said:


> Damn! You fellas make it sound so simple. Maybe one of these days I'll grow the balls to brew my own. Only thing I've ever made was tren with one of them kits for dummies.



Nattty.. as u see here its similar to Ringling Brothers Circus cause there
is a " clown " overload.. ..if you do let me know  ill invest in some circus stock..  kdn guys..


----------



## FamBam209 (Jun 23, 2013)

Howd that lower rib removal surgery go IB hehe


----------



## Nattydread (Jun 23, 2013)

F it! I gonna get some funds together and get some raw. Hope you guys be patient with me, and hold my hand threw the steps. The way you guys sound it should be easy. Prob get what I decide to get in about a month. IB I hope you you will have some time on your hands to answer all my new booty brew questions.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 23, 2013)

Ok Natty. Just refilled my xanax so hit the local califa booze joint.grab a few bottles and join the group.. .


----------



## Nattydread (Jun 23, 2013)

Will do IB. Thanks for the warm welcome brother. 
Gotta love anasci! Nothing but cool ass brothers!


----------



## FamBam209 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hehe finally got the bdol to suspend perfect w the booze n glyc w a hintnof distilld bt if u add too much it will cloud up dont need the distilld bt it helps mellow out the taste a bit


----------

